# Ek print - a question to experienced users



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi there,
i start to use EK print rip, but i have a little problem... when i print on dark garment i use interactive mode (manual confirmation to print color layer). White layer prints ok, after that bed moves back, but before prints color layer i need to use reset button on printer, because i get pause/reset light blinking on green (seems to printer is busy). If i don't do this color layer is no printing. Is it normal? Should i set some parameter? I checked this on two printers and same problem on both. Please let me know if it's normal, or if can i fix this somehow.
I use printers based on 4880.
Best regards
Peter


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Check roll mode without cut. No scissors icon. 
Also you can check with [email protected]. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Randy for the answer. Unfortunatelly no differences. I tried also print tiff, png, jpg... using usb and lan connection and still have this problem. I can't believe it's only my issue.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Be sure the epson driver is not installed. The epson monitor should not be running. Check sys tray on bottom right. EK and the epson driver can conflict with each other. EK is good about fixing issues rapidly. Email them for a fix or more clues. Also what OS version are u running. 64 bit versions of win7 may cause issues. U can try compatibility mode or Win 7 pro has an XP emulation mode. Email EK.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

spiderx1 said:


> Be sure the epson driver is not installed. The epson monitor should not be running. Check sys tray on bottom right. EK and the epson driver can conflict with each other. EK is good about fixing issues rapidly. Email them for a fix or more clues. Also what OS version are u running. 64 bit versions of win7 may cause issues. U can try compatibility mode or Win 7 pro has an XP emulation mode. Email EK.


Are you saying "Not to install the Epson drivers? Just EK Rip? I have a, somewhat hybrid, TEX JET printer. For the most part it prints fine, but I have had some quirky issues. I originally installed the Epson drivers and then EK Rip. I thought, that was how it was supposed to be done. I've used the Epson print monitor to adjust the prints, but I never was able to get it to print from a graphic application, eg; Photoshop. I also had some issues with setting up the ink order in EK Rip.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

EK has its own driver so the epson driver should not be installed, actually I have done it both ways but EK says no, there is a utility in EK that u can turn off the status monitor. EK has all utilities built in. The default ink order in EK is the standard epson order. As should be your DTG.


----------

